# MPG, WMV in Java abspielen



## frontier (15. Juli 2007)

Hi,

hat jemand ne Idee ob man in java, z.B. innerhalb eines Frames oder so ein mpg oder wmv Video abspielen kann?

Würde gerne ein Video in einem Java Programm abspielen, ohne dafür aber den MediaPlayer oder sowas öffnen zu müssen.

mfg


----------



## Vincentius (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

schaue Dir das Java Media Framework an.

Grüße
Vincent


----------

